# Got my first $20 tip



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

After a terrible afternoon in the airport queue. Makes up for the $3 ride I waited 40+ minutes to get. Brought my gross for the day to around $100 - these forums have a lot to do with making my first week fun and slightly profitable. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

JMlyftuber said:


> After a terrible afternoon in the airport queue. Makes up for the $3 ride I waited 40+ minutes to get. Brought my gross for the day to around $100 - these forums have a lot to do with making my first week fun and slightly profitable. Thanks everyone!


dat sucks..

How many hours for $100?


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> dat sucks..
> 
> How many hours for $100?


8. $12 of gas, I figure probably $20 should be held for taxes so $68 profit means I got about minimum wage. It will get better as I get my schedule adjusted to hit the morning rush in town before hitting the airport earlier in the day, eat lunch in the queue instead of before I get to airport etc. There were a few hours the other day when I got 25/hour gross and I will hit that more often as days go by.


----------



## Agalito (Jan 31, 2018)

JMlyftuber said:


> 8. $12 of gas, I figure probably $20 should be held for taxes so $68 profit means I got about minimum wage. It will get better as I get my schedule adjusted to hit the morning rush in town before hitting the airport earlier in the day, eat lunch in the queue instead of before I get to airport etc. There were a few hours the other day when I got 25/hour gross and I will hit that more often as days go by.


Taxes? As an Uber or Lyft Drivers, you should be paying no tax or even losing money lol. I hope your deducting your miles accordingly as well as other things


----------

